# Trivia 1/21



## luckytrim (Jan 21, 2020)

trivia 1/21
DID YOU KNOW...
"Passion Purpura" is the medical term for a Hickey  .

1. What are the only countries with a population in excess of  one billion?
2. In the book, "The Red Badge of Courage", what was the  badge?
3. "Tierra Del Fuego" translates to what, in English  ?
4. What number is the Roman Numeral VLXXIV ?
5. While we are on the subject of numbers, how many vertebrae  in the human
spine ?
6. James Watson and Francis Crick are credited with being the  first to
demonstrate the ................ what ?
7. What does anthropomorphic mean?
8. Mary Mapes Dodge wrote a novel that was set in 1860's  Holland called "The 
Silver Skates". Who was the hero of this book?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
the Christian faith of Unitarianism was founded due to a  rejection of the
doctrine of the Holy Trinity.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. China and India
2. a Bloody Wound
3. "Land of Fire"
4. - 5,074
5. - 33
6. Structure of DNA
7. Displaying human characteristics
8. Hans Brinker

TRUTH !!
Unitarians rejected the belief that God was the father, the  son and the holy
ghost. Interestingly, this wasn't a required Christian belief  until 325 CE
when the Nicene Creed was adopted


----------

